# wanting to move to the canary islands



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

hi... my partner and i are from bosnia and herzegovina... we started thinking about moving to the canary islands, and are trying to find as much information as possible to make an informed decision... i am in mid 30s and he is late 20s... we are both graduated english language teachers and, in addition to our professions, we have done different things in life and have different jobs - i run a large international online company and tring to write books, while he is a photographer. there is also a 13-year old child in the whole story... 

now... we heard a lot about the canary islands and have started seriously thinking about it... i have been dreaming for over 20 years to have a bar at the beach and to cater... we have some property that we could sell (in an event of moving) which could generate some 100.000 eur... 

what do you think? what can you suggest? which island? what kind of jobs could we possibly find? what sites would you recommend for finding imigration information?

thank you!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade but NO - don't do it! Running in a bar in Spain is the fastest way I know to lose money. It's also less pleasant than the warm glow of burning notes if you set fire to a wad of money. 

I could expand and will if asked but take it from me I have NEVER seen a successful expat bar make money for more than a few months. 

100,000 euros will not BUY you anything ...or you would get would be a lease/rental so you would have sold your property and bought into hot air. 

Sorry ......but do you want the truth or estate agency spiel?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To be more constructive - why not move there, save your money, carry on working online and your partner develops his photography business, That COULD work.


----------



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks steve,

this is really discouraging, but thanks... it helps a lot... at least, takes us off thinking about selling the property... 

the idea about continuing what we already do, but changing location... the only thing is that we are unsure whether our monthly income can be sufficient for life there... we earn something like 1500 eur a month, which is quite nice for bih, but i am not sure about anywhere else... 

what island would you suggest?

i am really into writing books, but have no time now... the job consumes all my time and working as a teacher does not really pay the bills here, and i am sure that we - not being native english speakers - can not really look for teaching jobs there...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not really "au fait" with the Canary Islands, although they sound quite nice, good climate, laid back etc... I suggest you perhaps you should go over for an investagative holiday/trip and see what you think, look at prices of rentals, comodities and such - get a feel for the place. 

As for which Island - I quite like the look of Tenerife, but I cant tell you why??????????????!!!! Its a personal choice isnt it! Maybe someone on here could give you a quick resume of each Island or you could do some "google searches"!

Jo x


----------



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks jojo,

i am googling, no doubt, but i am looking for some feedback from people who have lived there and who can be more objective in the advice... most information online is tourist info and loads of info in spanish and other languages i don't understand (or i am unable to find something less flashy)... anyhow, the idea of a holiday sounds very good, and i think we might do that... possibly even think of a longer holiday, off season, and see what we can do there... 

thanks!


----------



## schnitzl (Dec 9, 2008)

bilosto said:


> thanks jojo,
> 
> i am googling, no doubt, but i am looking for some feedback from people who have lived there and who can be more objective in the advice... most information online is tourist info and loads of info in spanish and other languages i don't understand (or i am unable to find something less flashy)... anyhow, the idea of a holiday sounds very good, and i think we might do that... possibly even think of a longer holiday, off season, and see what we can do there...
> 
> thanks!


This is a first time post, so please be gentle!

We moved to Gran Canaria from Manchester, UK in September 08. I work for a large german company that asked me to run its newly opened office here on the island. as I was born in england of english parents and grew up in germany, I know the value of being totally immersed in another country and culture (my german is still better than my english despite leaving germany 6 years ago now) and I wanted to give my children the same opportunity i had.

We rented out our house in the UK and have taken a property for rent here. as we have 4 children we need a somewhat bigger house and as my wife and I both preferred the mixed climate in the north to the arid south, we decided to settle in a nice little village called tafira, which is 10 minutes away from the capital las palmas. It's pricey, our house has 6 bedrooms and is costing us nearly 2k a month. Appartments are cheaper, but unfortunately don't accomodate our rambling hordes.

Private health insurance is very handy and also not very expensive here. it's costing me around 300 euros to insure the whole family, although there is a 12 euro surchage to be paid everytime one needs to see a doctor and one is restricted to private clinics.

Other living expenses seem to be on a par with the UK, not noticeably more expensive or cheap. we still burn through 600-800 euros a month on food, booze and restaurant related activities!

Fuel is gloriously cheap compared to the UK, but used cars cost an arm and a leg. don't be surprised to find 15 year old fiats still costing 2-3k euros. as the climate is good cars last longer.

We have opted to drop our two oldest kids in the deep end and have enrolled them in a spanish school. my parents did exactly the same to me when i was their age and I believe it is the best way for them to learn the language quickly.

school tuition fees here are ok (300 euros each - not including sports) but also be aware you need to buy all school books and uniforms yourself. this is a considerable expense. 400 euros each easy!

We're still finding our feet here, as we moved to a non tourist location we struggle socially, especially my wife who is at home during the day with our 2 little girls. We have found most canarios to be helpful and friendly, but some carry the "you live here, you should speak our language"chip on their shoulder.
this is particularly annoying when encountered in banks, public authorities and such like but there is little one can do to avoid it. My wife and I have started language lessons too now, but you know what they say about old dogs and new tricks...

All in all it's been a blast so far. It's christmas in a few weeks and I currently have ,my feet up on the desk and am tanning my cheesy white legs.

priceless!



P.S. if there are any other canarios out there that happen to read this and that now of any social groups, or mother and toddler groups or any kind of expat meet ups, we'd appreciate a heads up.


----------



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks schnitzl... helpful post... 

and... on this:


schnitzl said:


> ... newly opened office here on the island


do you have an opening for me? speak no spanish, but make great coffee!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice one bilosto - that is EXACTLY how things work over here! Networking/door-opening/enchufe etc etc 

Could you live on 1500? Mmm, it would be tight but it COULD be done ...just. At least you would not be losing much every month which you COULD do in the bar. 

I am sure Nick in lanzarote would be happy to help ([email protected]) with any info you needed about "his" island. I am 100% sure he would say the first "rule" is to learn as much Spanish as humanly possible. Bosnian won't get you far and whilst English WILL get you further you really need to get as far with your Spanish as you possibly can as fast as you can. ¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks steve, again! it is a great info to know that we could sort of manage with 1500... i started really thinking to come for a summer and feel the beat... see if it can be done... i know that 2-3 months can not really be a good period to show much, but i am sure it can help in deciding... 

thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That would be a great time to get an overview - remember (or learn) that the "season" in the Canaries is really the Spanish WINTER and accommodation can get really pricey over Christmas/New Year as everybody from Northern Europe wants the nearest "guaranteed" sun.


----------



## bilosto (Dec 8, 2008)

yes, gathered that... and here, in cee, summer is the slowest time for business, so my regular job would not really "suffer" even if i take long afternoons off or so... 

yes... this is something we are considering now really seriously!

thanks!


----------



## Donnabx (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi I am thinking of relocating to Tenerife in Jan - Feb 2009 just wanted to talk to people that already live there and maybe get some info on appartment renmtal and paperwork that i might need to work etc infact any info would be good


----------

